# Jotul 602 v /Glo-Fire 301 leg needed



## Walla Walla Sweet Onion (Nov 2, 2013)

*I'm new on here and we "inherited" a Glo-Fire 301 woodburner.  It was in the shop on the property we just purchased.  It looks relatively in good shape except it has a broken right rear leg.  I need to find just one leg to replace it with and understand that this is perhaps a knock-off of the Jotul 602 woodburner.  I can't seem to find anything anywhere re a Glo-Fire 301 for ordering parts...this leg is 10" long exactly...I've found a 10" leg on ebay that fits a Jotul model 18...but am unsure if this one would work as the stove is in our shop up on the mountain....and I'm at my home today, 28 miles away.  Any help would be appreciated ASAP!  Thanks so much!*


----------



## webbie (Nov 2, 2013)

It would seem to be a knock-off of the 602 as you suggest - also the Reginald and Upland 17, etc.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/reginald-101-installation.99785/

I don't think anyone can give you the info with certainty, but most of these knock-offs are quite similar. They take the target stove (Jotul 602, etc.) and duplicate the parts. It's possible that some modification (grinding, larger washers to mount to stove, etc.) may be needed - but my guess is an old 602 or upland 17 or similar leg would fit. I'm not sure if a old 602 leg and an old 118 leg are the same....


----------

